# Lost connection to internet



## Huggum (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi all, yesterday I upgraded my laptop (lenovo y500) to windows 10. At first it all seemed to be going well but when I first restarted I got the driver irql not less or equal error because I hadn't uninstalled my eset antivirus software. I deleted the eset .SYS file and it started up fine. The internet was working fine, etc... I then uninstalled eset and as soon as I did that the internet stopped connecting. It shows that I am connect to the WiFi but I cant connect to tthe internet or the router using 192.168.1.1. Also when I go into network and sharing centre it says I am not connected to any networks and in ipconfig -all it only shows Ethernet adapter Bluetooth network connection.

I have tried complete internet repair and netsh int ip reset in cmd. Nothing seems to work. Please help, I live in a remote area so taking it to a repair shop is out of the question.

Cheers,

Hugh


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can we see an ipconfig /all and a device manager screen shot

you may need to use the removal tool for ESET

*ESET - Windows 8 removal*
http://kb.eset.com/esetkb/index?page=content&id=SOLN3160

list of removal tools
http://kb.eset.com/esetkb/index?page=content&id=SOLN146

http://support.eset.com/kb3527/#removable

* ipconfig /all *

We would like to see the results from an *ipconfig /all* - post back the results in a reply here.

If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply 
Note: you will see entries named *Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:* we dont need to see that information - JUST the information above those entries

For Windows 8 or Windows 10
To open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop. 
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/open-an-elevated-command-prompt-in-windows-8/
Use Win + X and choose Command Prompt or Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.​
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):[/indent]

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *​
It will export the results into notepad and then automatically open the notepad and display on your screen.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results into a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will now be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*

Now go back to the forum - goto the reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* the results. 
The results from the notepad should now appear in the forum reply.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Device Manager *

Please Post back the results in device manager as requested below

You will now need to take a screen shot and copy that back to the working PC.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the screen shot and attach the screen shot in a reply on the forum here.
If you do not have another PC - do you have a phone connected to the internet - can you photograph the result and post the image in a reply

how to access device manager for different windows versions

http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000833.htm

Hold the *Windows* key and press *Pause* key, should now open to allow device manager to be seen, see the menu on the left hand side

on a laptop you may need to use Hold the *Windows* key and press *FN* key + the *pause* key

If the above does not work then 

For Windows 8 or Windows 10

If you happen to be using a keyboard with Windows 8, the quickest way to open Device Manager is via its shortcut on the Power User Menu, accessible by pressing the *WINDOW* key and the *X* key together.
OR right click on the Windows icon on the left hand side of the task bar 
If on a touch screen - have a read here http://pcsupport.about.com/od/windows-8/a/device-manager-windows-8.htm​
Once you are in device manager then navigate to:

*network adapters, click on the + * > post back the devices that are listed under network adapters
are there any yellow *! ? *or a X​
post a screen shot of the device manager - network adapters

To post a screen shot of the active window.

For Windows 8
you can use the snipping tool > Open Snipping Tool (From the Windows 8 Start Screen, type "snip" and press enter.
>Press the Esc. key.
>go back to your Windows 8 start screen - Swipe from left or press Window Button
>Press Ctrl+PrntScr button to use Snipping Tool
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/how-to-use-the-windows-snipping-tool/​
To upload the screen shot to the forum, open the full reply window ("Go Advanced" button) and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are available here http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Posting_a_Screenshot


----------



## Huggum (Aug 6, 2015)

Here are screenshots for ipconfig all and the device manager. Thanks for the help!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

The times when I have seen this issue on W7 & W8/8.1 is due to the security suite 
Usually fixed with a TCP/IP reset or using the removal tool for the security suite 
Otherwise , had to re-install windows

You have already run the tcp/ip reset , , please run again - see below 
Have you managed to remove ESET with a removal tool

I have not tried using SFC /Scannow - but will try out on a test PC - later and see how it works out 
And may suggest that - if it passes OK on my Test PC

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista, Windows 7, Windows 8 and Windows 10*

For Windows Vista through to Windows 10
Start> Programs> Accessories> and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" * to open a command prompt box 
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on the screen )​
For Windows 8 & 10
To open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop. Use Win + X and choose Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.​
In the command prompt window that opens, type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in *bold* and *red* for the following commands._


Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog* and press _enter_

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log* and press _enter_

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log* and press _enter_
ReStart (reboot) the machine.

If you receive the message 
*The requested operation requires elevation.*
Then please open the command prompt as administrator - as requested above 
Start> Programs> Accessories> and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" * to open a command prompt box 
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen )​Please note and post back - if you receive the following message :-
*Access is Denied*
This error will occur with windows 8 and windows 10 , so ignore.

please post back the results in a reply here - its important we know that these commands have worked correctly and not produced any errors
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Details also here
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/299357
also the link has a Microsoft * Fix it *, which will do the above for you

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Huggum (Aug 6, 2015)

Here is a screenshot of the resets


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

those errors are normal on windows 10 (and 8/8,1) 

did you try and remove ESET ?

maybe have a look and see if you can restore to original install 

On the windows logo - bottom left of task bar
right click 
choose 
control panel

in the search bar at the top right of the control panel screen
type
recovery 

Click on the word recovery - thats appears on the main part of the screen
then
Open System Restore

a new box appears 
Click on 
NEXT 
You should get a list with dates 

Depending on how many restore points you have , depends on how many items in the list

you may also have a box at the bottom to show more restore points click on that 

then post back what you have


----------



## Huggum (Aug 6, 2015)

I removed eset before but I downloaded the removal program and it said no antivirus programs were detected. 

I have two restore points, both from yesterday, both described as windows update - critical update. They are only a minute apart (16:14:30 and 16:13:17 respectively)


----------



## Huggum (Aug 6, 2015)

I removed eset before but I downloaded the removal program and it said no antivirus programs were detected. 

I have two restore points, both from yesterday, both described as windows update - critical update. They are only a minute apart (16:14:30 and 16:13:17 respectively)


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

was the problem evident before that date or after ?

if after , then choose the latest one and restore to that date


----------



## Huggum (Aug 6, 2015)

So I did a system restore and the internet is back but I still have ESET Smart Security 8 installed (minus the epfwwfp.sys file that I had to delete again because I got the blue screen with the Driver IRQL LESS NOT OR EQUAL error) This means that the ESET isnt running properly, I get what you can see in the attached photo. I am afraid that if I try and uninstall ESET it will happen all over again. What do you recommend?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

I had that sort of issue, with both Avira and Avast on PCs upgraded to W10 
in both cases all i did was re-install the product 
rather than uninstall 

have you tried a re-install only ?

Also you may want to uninstall - BUT in safemode 

make/create a restore point now - so you have one for this point on the PC


----------



## Huggum (Aug 6, 2015)

I can try that. Do you think ESET Smart Security 8 will be compatible if I reinstall? Thanks again for all the help


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i dont know for sure - as not tested 
have a read here, it should work
http://support.eset.com/kb3747/#

But Avast, Norton, Avira all had issue on widows 10 - 
windows 10 kept reporting no antivirus - both defender and the above where OFF
and I could not turn on - so I re-installed

also approved windows 10 antivirus list
http://www.av-comparatives.org/windows-10-approved-products/


----------

